# need dx code for usher syndrome



## Networker3412 (Dec 1, 2010)

does anyone know that dx code for usher syndrome?


----------



## kshell73 (Dec 1, 2010)

694.4  it is Senear-Usher syndrome, or pemphigus erythematosus.


----------

